
Meteor campaign to unlock $25k for CodeNow (YC W14 nonprofit) - yaliceme
https://www.meteor.com/blog/2014/06/23/meteor-challenge-2014
======
Bahamut
This seems like a good cause, but this is a bit of a crappy way to do it IMO.

Case in point: I've used a bit of Meteor, and I'm not really a fan of it,
although it's an interesting idea. Should I just star the project anyway to
get the donation to happen?

~~~
yaliceme
Hi, I'm running this campaign.

I'd say you should only star the project if you genuinely like Meteor enough
to star it.

If you're still on the fence about Meteor but like the cause, I'd encourage
you to donate directly to CodeNow at codenow.org.

~~~
hunvreus
What was the rationale behind tying up donations with the GitHub stars?
Landing on this today, it seemed to me more geared towards making meteor land
in the 20K stars vicinity rather than helping CodeNow.

Not trying to troll, just genuinely interested in how you guys approached
this.

Either way, it does seem like a smart "growth hack".

~~~
yaliceme
No problem, happy to answer questions.

We picked GH stars because it's a transparent public number. Also because it's
a relatively lightweight ask that still means a little more than a retweet or
FB like. This campaign is about the existing Meteor community reaching out and
encouraging new people into our community, and raising money for CodeNow is in
the same spirit of accessibility and sharing.

Like Bahamut's comment shows, people do hesitate to star something they aren't
actually interested in, and that's good; we want people to actually make an
effort to tell their friends _why_ they should check out Meteor. And then, if
they succeed, it only takes 1-2 clicks for the friend to register their
interest and get counted as part of the campaign.

